# Acorn squash orange or green?



## kamp (Sep 29, 2009)

I remember from my holiday in FL that I found orange and green acorn squash and some was both colors. 

Finally they had acorn squash on the special vegetable store here in norway. And they where dark green. I liked the dark green best. 

I bought a lot of them and stored in a cold room in my house. 

Now its only 2 left but they have turned more and more orange. Is that normal? Can I still eat them? They are not so hard as they where before.

I thought green and orange acorn squash was to types of acorn  Maybe I am wrong?


----------



## Dillbert (Sep 29, 2009)

just as tomatoes go from green to red, cucumbers go green to yellow... acorn squash goes green to orange as they continue to "ripen" 

as long as  they are hard and firm, no problem.  if they start getting soft then they may develop off flavors.

acorns, butternut, hubbard and a bunch of others are termed "winter squash" - they keep much better/longer than for instance a zucchini - which is a "summer squash"


----------



## kamp (Sep 29, 2009)

I did taste it.. It did not taste good so I will go to the store tomorrow and hope they have some new ones


----------

